# What do you pay for Personal Protection training



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Per session, or however it is charged? 

And what age have you started formal training?

I assume OB is the first phase?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I would imagine that this would work the same as any other professional trainer. It costs what the trainer charges. I don't think the fees are regulated in any way so the fees could be all over the place. Your best bet may be to inquire of a few protection trainers.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007Per session, or however it is charged?
> 
> And what age have you started formal training?
> 
> I assume OB is the first phase?


The first thing that any reputable trainer would do is check the temperament and nerve of your dog and make sure the dog is suitable for this type of training. As far as cost, that depends on the trainer and the region. I would do a lot of research and talk with folks who have had their dogs trained by the trainer you choose


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Another option is check to see if there is a Schutzhund, one of the ring sports or PSA club in your area. There you are more or less joining a club with other members of the same mind. Training dogs and learning together under the guidance of a training director. Still take the same precautions and check a club out, talk to the members etc. It can be a fun and rewarding experience. Generally much cheaper than private lessons. 

DFrost


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i train with a guy who is a k9 Police Officer. he has over 16 years of experience and training under his bealt. he is also a PSA trainer so that is a plus.

http://www.tcbalek9.com/ (the dutchie u see is his police dog)

per session, it all depends with my trainer and it depends on ur dog. i pay 10 a session, 2 sessions a week. to join the PSA club it is $300 or so a year. that all is excludeing gas and equipment that u need. which equipment really can get expensive. oh and yes OB is the first step.

something else to keep in mind is that u should first purchase the dog for this type of training, makeing sure the dog has the temperment, nerves, and drive for the work or you will be wasteing your time.

on top of all that, if u have the dog, $$, and time it sure is a BLAST!! i love it and can never wait for the next session.


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't pay anything right now. I train with a couple guys who do PSA. We have a loose knit club and I help out with obedience stuff so they work my dog for free. One guy is an experienced handler who has titled dogs at the national level. The other is an awesome decoy. The one will evaluate you and your dog as you train, while the decoy can concentrate on the dog.


----------

